# Today's Tactical Shoot



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Had a great time at Jerome's (AKA Glassplus)...Had fun shooting up some stuff and eating some grub! Got a few good videos and pics, so hope ya'll enjoy!!!:thumbup: Jerome was a gracious host and a big thanks to Frank fer helping out while a little under the weather...Hope I didn't scare you to bad on my 4 wheeler!!!:whistling:

We had the blood mobile out to draw out 2 pints of blood. Then we had to inject 36 oz. of red bull directly into our veins and shoot while balancing on an exercise ball!!! Unfortunately my camera wasn't ready to get any of those pics or videos:whistling:

















http://s876.photobucket.com/albums/ab323/jasonrickmon/?action=view&current=MOV06912.mp4

http://s876.photobucket.com/albums/ab323/jasonrickmon/?action=view&current=MOV06911.mp4

http://s876.photobucket.com/albums/ab323/jasonrickmon/?action=view&current=MOV06910.mp4

http://s876.photobucket.com/albums/ab323/jasonrickmon/?action=view&current=MOV06909.mp4

http://s876.photobucket.com/albums/ab323/jasonrickmon/?action=view&current=MOV06907.mp4

It took photobucket 3 hours to upload these dern videos!!!! I forgot that videos won't post on here!!!


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Jason, why didn't you tell me about this?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Trble Make-rr said:


> Hey Jason, why didn't you tell me about this?


Jerome posted it a couple weeks ago and could only shoot 5-6, so it was 1st come 1st serve....We'll be doing it again if you are interested:thumbup: you can come out to my place and shoot whenever though brother!:thumbsup:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

It definitely pays NOT to be one of the 1st two shooters on a new drill...

Everyone else learned from mine & Jason's mistakes! (told you I'd be a window licker)

I think Dixie won the award for "best form" (but then, he got an advanced try at it the day before...had to make the rest of us look bad  )


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

In the order of the video's, who is who??


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

I'll take whatever advantages I can get. For those of you that missed it....

IT WAS AWESOME!!!!

Thanks to Glassplus and everyone else that helped out. Sorry I missed the burgers but the shooting was great.

Scubapro, did you guys come up with a name for it? 

JJ's backyard boogie(with extreme prejudice). Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm styling in the pink ear pro.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Jerome looks like you got a deal on those ole, blue targets:whistling::whistling:


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

looks like a good time. good shootin guys:thumbsup:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Dixie said:


> Scubapro, did you guys come up with a name for it?
> 
> JJ's backyard boogie(with extreme prejudice). Just my 2 cents.


I didn't hear an official name selected - as long as it isn't referred to a "range" - I don't think Jerome cares...


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Watched all the video's, good job fellas. You got a good thing goin on there JJ


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Austin said:


> In the order of the video's, who is who??


Austin, I'll only claim myself "to protect the innocent"....I'm the last link....I reckon I should have wore some of my fish catching wear to really be noticeable since Dixie claimed the pink muffs!!!:thumbsup: 

Ohhh Dixie, I forgot to mention the winner got to choose 1 of the door prized in the upper 2 pics!!!:whistling: After screwing up the metal plate shooting on my run, I went back and shot the AR10....That joker was ON!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Jason nice video's i missed out on another good shoot. Wish my back wasn't so messed up i couldn;t do all the runninng i might could walk it  Good job to everyone. Jason what dept do you work for ?


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Jason, cool videos. I wish I could have come and ate some man burgers but somebody has to keep the city safe while you boys play.....lol


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Glad every one had a good time, and safe time I think every one left with what they came with, but maybe a ego are two. I,m just glad I didn't have time to show every one up. Maybe we can do this some time soon again. It was nice to meet all of you.Mybe we can do it a little better next time. my 2 cents jj


----------



## hct (Aug 29, 2008)

I had a blast. I learned a lot too. Like don't leave that extra mag on the tailgate, you just might need it. A big thanks to Jerome and his wife for hosting us and Jason for the burgers. Look forward to next time! JT


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

hct said:


> I had a blast. I learned a lot too. Like don't leave that extra mag on the tailgate, you just might need it. A big thanks to Jerome and his wife for hosting us and Jason for the burgers. Look forward to next time! JT


Start posting more!!!! Gotta put your 2 cents in brother, don't be shy!!! Good to have met ya!!!!


----------



## hct (Aug 29, 2008)

Good to have met you guys as well!


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Now that looked to be an afternoon of fun! Good work on the videos Jason . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

or dont leave your mags at the starting point!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That's awesome. Next time yall do it I would love to come be a spectator.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> That's awesome. Next time yall do it I would love to come be a spectator.



Spectator??? Nahhhhhhh you gonna have ta fire some rounds brother!!! Can't be shy!:whistling::no::thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

:thumbup:I suppose I could pull the trigger a few times


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Actually, some instruction in long range shooting from a *real *professional with *actual* sniper experience would be welcomed -- and a real treat to all of us.

It's great that we have members on PFF with true experience -- who aren't relying upon embellishment or "stolen honor" to garner favor from other members...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

scubapro said:


> Actually, some instruction in long range shooting from a *real *professional with *actual* sniper experience would be welcomed -- and a real treat to all of us.
> 
> It's great that we have members on PFF with true experience -- who aren't relying upon embellishment or "stolen honor" to garner favor from other members...


After that, next time we meet again-------I'm gonna whoop you!!! I challenge you to a match of thumbwrestling!!!!:whistling:


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

I challenge jason to a match of battleship


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Maybe we could get a certain instructor to school us on resume fabrication, embellishment 101, half-truths for success, and the art of pathological lying... 

Thumb wrestling, battleship? I'm scared and inadequate in either - I better continue to "hide" behind the keyboard as a "meow, meow forum commando"...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

The first person to challenge me to a left handed arm wrestling match hopping on a bosu ball will be deducted 50 points and forced to sit with their nose in the corner


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Have yall ever used the targets with all of the faces? I will have to look into where to get them because I have only seen them at a particular competition. I think snipercraft may sell them. A particular event would involve a shooter/spotter with a time limit. The team is given a binder with two pages. One page is a list of targets for the shooter, one is for the spotter. Say each shooter gets a total of 5 targets. The actual target they will fire at it a 20"x40" paper target with a myriad of faces on it. The target book contains faces that appear on the target, although the faces in the target may be altered in dress and groom. Team is given a total of two minutes to engage. The spotter must talk the shooter onto the correct target and both shooters take a turn at spotting. The shooter is not allowed to view his own targets and must be talked onto target by his spotter. Typical engagement range is 50 yards for that exercise.

Another good exercise involves helium balloons at a range of 100yds. This is a single shooter exercise. Shooter will have unloaded rifle and all gear at start point on the firing line. Time limit, 2 minutes. At the command go, shooter will carry all equipment and rifle and sprint to the target and back. When he gets back to the firing line, he must form a good firing position load and fire at 3 targets with 3 rounds. The targets are helium balloons about the size of a human head. This exercise can be really cool with a good breeze:thumbup:

I got a head full of fun and useful tactical exercises, looking forward to coming out with yall.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

all ready have the ballons, wanted to use them this time but did not have the time to set it up. I seen what your are talking about, I think I may have some of them.just few. I got them for a training I was trying to put to gether a lone time ago,but do to cost the powers to be didn't want to change up. But would like to do that. Just need to gether it together,would put a cost on it to cover it. JUst my 2 cents jj


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

i like ballons, and cake!
I have done the faces before at both KD and UKD ranges. Its great. SP, would love to pair up with you on that one.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

ps, 

scuba, will challenge you to a round of paper rock scissors


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

sounds like ya might need a referee.. i volunteer

rich


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

TheRoguePirate said:


> ps,
> 
> scuba, will challenge you to a round of paper rock scissors


Only if it can be done while hanging upside down, down two pints of blood, with an Epi pin sticking in my jugular


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

lol


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Come on now SP, we gotta quit pokin' fun at our resident BSer.....he has all ready challenged us "meow fu fighters" to a pugelistic contest.
I couldn't pin him down to take a few bucks out of his wallet in a shooting contest. I also couldn't get any answers pertaining to his shooting credentials,acheivements or competition involvement that would qualify him as a shooting instructor.
You mililtary boys couldn't get any answers about his service and credentials and affiliations. Instead, he wants all comers to "step into the squared circle".....what a hoot!
Once again, he brings us a large dose of his alleged "higher intercourse" of discussions to all PFF members.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

An I have to sit here an read about how many shots I missed at the targets???? O yea I was the no show,, LOL sounds as if it turned out smelling like good burgers just the same,, The pics broke my heart to see all the cold rolled steel an I had fish fever with the family..Man O Man _ Im gonna have to find me a slingshot for shuir now,,,, ole carver


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

TheCarver said:


> An I have to sit here an read about how many shots I missed at the targets???? O yea I was the no show,, LOL sounds as if it turned out smelling like good burgers just the same,, The pics broke my heart to see all the cold rolled steel an I had fish fever with the family..Man O Man _ Im gonna have to find me a slingshot for shuir now,,,, ole carver


Thanks again Carver.......We'll see ya out there next time brother!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

All good partner, I hope it will get Logan a start. wasnt much, but wasnt doing me any good. oleCarver


----------

